# The infamous "sex my Jack Dempsey" question



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Almost 4" now. Sorry, caught it while it's pale. Changes color from dark to pale very quick, I guess to blend in with the surroundings. Gets almost black when in the shade with bright blue spots on its face.

So, I was assuming it's a female because of all the blue on its face. But, I thought females had a rounded top fin? This one is starting to grow a stringer (point) at the end of its top fin. Almost 4" now.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

And... images turned sideways lol


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Another pic

Edit... why are they turning sideways..


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

If there are no fish to nip the fins, females can grow pointed fins as well. It is a female.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

That's what I thought. Someone voted Male..


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Definitely female. Pale because of the white gravel.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

spn1025 said:


> That's what I thought. Someone voted Male..


I voted male without thinking after looking at the dorsal fin. But looking at blue on the gill agree she's a female.


----------

